# Show Us Your Cities Mansions, Big Homes, Estates ect.....



## Goku (Aug 27, 2005)

^^the first picture is of Dundurn castle. It's more like a tourist place for visiting. I live not that far away from it.

These are the pic i took in summer last year:


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

^^^^ It is my favourite house in Ontario... it is about the size of the White House,
maybe a bit smaller... and had the first flush toilet in North America (installed in 1830,
4 years before one went into the White House). It was installed by the son of the 
inventor of the flush toilet (Thomas Crapper... I kid you not). It was the very
first Italianate style building built in North America, and was built by a London architect. Your picture shows the cute aviary house, and the **** fighting pit... only the aristocracy were allowed to have cockfights. The basements are very cool, and are stone secret tunnels dating back to the War of 1812 when the British repelled the attacking Americans. 










Rear view..










The old coach house:


----------



## CKID (Jan 11, 2006)

Nice Pics


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

Great images !


----------



## Sideshow_Bob (Jan 14, 2005)

Taller said:


> ^^ I thought that black one was a barn....


Well it's supposed to resemble one. According to the site where I found the pic, building barn-like housing is very popular in USA and this is the first of it's kind in Sweden..


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

*Bangalore Houses*

*Houses in Bangalore, India*


----------



## Rene Nunez (Mar 14, 2005)

That neighborhood in Bangalore looks like Miami.


----------



## tmac14wr (Oct 12, 2004)

Unfortunately I'm 1,000 miles away from home, so I can't take any pics. However, there are really a lot of nice houses in the area that I live in (the South Shore of Boston). There's a house that was estimated to be worth around $30 mil, and a few others relatively close to that aswell. Along with that we have the former estate of one of the first US Presidents, John Quincy Adams. Here's a couple pics of houses that I found on sale around here:
$7 mil








$5.5 mil








$4 mil








$3.5 mil








$2.5 mil









If this thread is still around by the time I go home for summer, I'll be sure to drive around and find the _real_ nice houses. Not saying that the ones I just showed aren't nice...but there are a lot better ones.


----------



## DecoJim (Dec 6, 2005)

Detroit proper has several areas of nice or formerly nice mansions including the Boston-Edison and Indian Village areas. In addition there are the homes of the auto barons: Ford's Fairlane Manor, Matilda Dodge's Meadowbrook Hall, the Edsel and Elanor Ford estate, etc.
Hudkina (or anyone else), do you have pictures of these?

I only have pictures of one of Detroit's first wealthy subdivisions from the 1870s to 1910s: Brush Park:
1. Mansion converted to B&B:








2. House that retailer J.L.Hudson rented before building his own mansion:








3. Mansions currently undergoing restoration:








4a. The Ransom Gillis house (restoration about to begin at time photo was taken - October 2005):








4b. The Ransom Gillis house (restoration in progress; I took this picture on March 26, 2006).


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

^^^ Breaks my heart to see a grand old Victorian house demolished, so 
bless 'em for restoring it. 
@Sideshow Bob. Who in their right mind would want their house to look
like a barn? Not me....


----------



## DecoJim (Dec 6, 2005)

Taller, Better:
If you want to see an image of the house before it fell into ruin:
63 Alfred 

Currently, the some brickwork has been restored and a plywood roof has been installed. I can only hope that some of the original detailing is reproduced.


----------



## Rupmulalauk (Jul 29, 2002)

Some nice mansions in Kuala Lumpur.


----------



## waccamatt (Mar 7, 2004)

*Homes in Columbia, SC*

Here are some home pictures from Columbia, SC

I prefer living in the city so these first images are of homes in in-town neighborhoods:




























This is a very typical Columbia-style bungalow







































































































































































































It even snows here on occasion


----------



## waccamatt (Mar 7, 2004)

Here are a few suburban pictures from Columbia, SC for those of you who prefer the suburbs:


----------



## edsg25 (Jul 30, 2004)

While I didn’t find anything in the $25,000,000-$35,000,000 range here that appealed to me or impressed me...or even began to meet my needs of my preceived station in life, I have to say that a couple of the $56,000,000+ homes did pique my interest and might begin to deliver the life style that I truly deserve. Hopefully the home I purchase will be far removed from the “little people” I’ve encournted along the way, and near by to the “right people” whose I company I deserve (and who deserve me as one of their neighbors, as well).

The question is: would a down playment of 0.00000000000001% (contingent on my getting a good price on the sale of my studio condominium*) allow me to get financing (and a good interest rate) on a $60,000,000 home?

* I did put in a new regrigerator and microwave and replaced the broken tiles in the bathroom in the condo, if that helps to know.


----------



## waccamatt (Mar 7, 2004)

edsg25 said:


> While I didn’t find anything in the $25,000,000-$35,000,000 range here that appealed to me or impressed me...or even began to meet my needs of my preceived station in life, I have to say that a couple of the $56,000,000+ homes did pique my interest and might begin to deliver the life style that I truly deserve. Hopefully the home I purchase will be far removed from the “little people” I’ve encournted along the way, and near by to the “right people” whose I company I deserve (and who deserve me as one of their neighbors, as well).
> 
> The question is: would a down playment of 0.00000000000001% (contingent on my getting a good price on the sale of my studio condominium*) allow me to get financing (and a good interest rate) on a $60,000,000 home?
> 
> * I did put in a new regrigerator and microwave and replaced the broken tiles in the bathroom in the condo, if that helps to know.


 :cheers1: I'm with you, let's think big!


----------



## pwright1 (Jun 1, 2003)

*Seattle*


----------



## Grollo (Sep 11, 2002)

Is there anywhere in North America where they currently build new suburbs with modern houses rather than Post Modern replicas?


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Grollo said:


> Is there anywhere in North America where they currently build new suburbs with modern houses rather than Post Modern replicas?


PostModern was a style in the 80's, but I don't think that would apply to 
the style of most housing shown in these threads. I think you may be 
thinking of neo-classical, perhaps. 
I think you will find housing in North America that is almost as modern as
that of Australia.


----------



## waccamatt (Mar 7, 2004)

This house is really awesome.


----------



## J.M.B (Oct 17, 2004)

wow...those mansions are incredibleee


----------



## CKID (Jan 11, 2006)

Let's see some from West Vancouver!! Their are some beautiful homes there!!


----------



## DecoJim (Dec 6, 2005)

Here are some mansions in Detroit's *Indian Village* neighborhood which was developed starting in 1895 and ending in the 1920s. Indian Village, which is a few miles east of downtown, consists of several blocks along each of three streets: Seminole, Iroquois, and Burns that cross East Jefferson Avenue.

I took these pictures on March 11, 2006.

1. Typical houses in Indian Village:









2. The Buhl house (1908):









3. The Mary Edgar House (1913):









4. The Bingley Fales house (1907). This is the largest house at 15,000 square feet:









5. Louis Kamper house (1917). Mr. Kamper is the architect who designed several Detroit landmarks such as the Book Tower and the Book-Cadillac Hotel:









If you are interested, more pictures are at:
http://www.majhost.com/cgi-bin/gallery.cgi?f=108865


----------



## hauntedheadnc (Aug 18, 2003)

The biggest mansion in the United States is located just south of Asheville. 250 rooms on 8,000 acres (at one time 125,000 acres) of gardens, farmland, and forest park. It boasts four acres of floor space, and when it was completed in 1895, it was one of the most technologically advanced structures on earth.

Biltmore House:










I can't find any decent pictures, but Asheville is littered with grand houses, including Zealandia Castle, Homewood Castle, Seely's Castle, Richmond Hill (now a hotel), Cedar Crest (also now a hotel), and plenty of others.


----------



## reginaguy (Oct 19, 2005)

Here are some from Regina, Canada.

not as Amazing as some of the other homes in this thread, but not bad considering it's just Regina lol


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Indian Village is beautiful... really nice. You guys should have shown those pix in 
some of the City vs threads! 
I love the Biltmore, but for the life of me I can never figure out what they were
thinking of when they designed the area just to the left of the central entrance.
What on earth are those 3 things that look like ugly ascending exterior stairways for? Bizarre and ruins the balance. But, I would love to see inside!!!


----------



## JustHorace (Dec 17, 2005)

*Metro Manila - Palaces and Mansions*

Palacio de Malacañan, The Official Residence of the President of the Republic of the Philippines

Cute kids having their field trip









The Palace Grounds/Exteriors

















Palacio del Gobernador, Intramuros, Manila









The others were destroyed during the war.


----------



## hauntedheadnc (Aug 18, 2003)

Taller said:


> I love the Biltmore, but for the life of me I can never figure out what they were thinking of when they designed the area just to the left of the central entrance.
> 
> What on earth are those 3 things that look like ugly ascending exterior stairways for? Bizarre and ruins the balance. But, I would love to see inside!!!


That's the staircase tower, actually. :hahaha: The grand staircase runs in a spiral up the inside. That's also where the elevator (original to the house) is located, as well as the biggest chandelier in the house, which hangs down with the staircase more or less wrapping around it as it ascends.

There's a thread here on SSC about Biltmore, and it includes some interior shots. Go here to take a look!

The pictures are lousy, but here's what I could find of Asheville's other great houses.

Homewood Castle:










Seely's Castle:










Zealandia Castle:










Some house in Biltmore Forest, a town sandwiched between Asheville and the Biltmore Estate property:










Samuel Reed House (now a hotel):










Richmond Hill:










Cedar Crest:










Battle Mansion:


----------



## pwright1 (Jun 1, 2003)

*More of Seattle Washington*


----------



## DecoJim (Dec 6, 2005)

Taller said:


> Indian Village is beautiful... really nice. You guys should have shown those pix in
> some of the City vs threads!


Thanks for the comment. It would have been difficult to post those Indian Village pictures in the City vs. City forums since I only took them a few days ago! I only joined skyscrapercity in December just in time to discover a lot of mean comments right before the thread category was shut down.

Indian Village and Brush Park (see earlier) are within the CITY limits of Detroit. I suspect that some (but not all) of the other mansions, however nice, are in some suburb or even in a rural setting.

Biltmore, the Vanderbuilt mansion, was (as I recall) built on a 125,000 acre peice of land, hardly an urban setting. Since it is the largest house in the entire USA, I can image it was hard to resist including it in this forum.

The pictures of the NC mansions/castles make me wonder if some of the rich of the late 1900s were intending to bring back feudalism!


----------



## hauntedheadnc (Aug 18, 2003)

DecoJim said:


> Biltmore, the Vanderbuilt mansion, was (as I recall) built on a 125,000 acre peice of land, hardly an urban setting. Since it is the largest house in the entire USA, I can image it was hard to resist including it in this forum.
> 
> The pictures of the NC mansions/castles make me wonder if some of the rich of the late 1900s were intending to bring back feudalism!


Funny you should mention that. George Vanderbilt bought the town of Best and turned it into Biltmore Village, a Tudor-style collection of homes and shops centered around a small cathedral, outside the gates of Biltmore Estate. He was a king in his castle, and had his little town of subjects just past the gates. Asheville later annexed Biltmore Village, as well as the adjacent town of Victoria, so the city limits go right up to the estate boundaries. All the other houses (and believe me, there are dozens more that I couldn't find pictures of) are also inside the city limits.

Homewood Castle is in the Montford neighborhood, while Zealandia and Seely's Castle are located on the side of Beaucatcher Mountain, in a neighborhood called Town Mountain that overlooks downtown. Cedar Crest and the Reed House are in Biltmore Village, while Richmond Hill is located on the edge of Richmond Hill Park, the largest city park in town -- it was actually once the grounds of the Richmond Hill estate. The Battle Mansion is located next door to the city's largest hotel, on the side of Sunset Mountain. That one house in Biltmore Forest is one of many like it, because Biltmore Forest is one the richest ZIP codes in the US. Somehow, Biltmore Forest managed to fight off Asheville's annexation attempts and exists as an independent entity.

Like Detroit, we've got an incredible record of the wealth that once was, and in some cases still is, right here.


----------



## rantanamo (Sep 12, 2002)

Dallas proper

Swiss Avenue

























Preston Hollow

















































Turtle Creek



































there are other hoods, plus the billions(exaggeration) of mansions and estates in Las Colinas, Coppell, Southlake, Grapevine, Flower Mound, Frisco, Highland Village, West Plano, Fairview, Rockwall, Arlington, etc, etc. There are simply a ton of them in DFW.


----------



## LLoydGeorge (Jan 14, 2006)

Greenwich, CT, a suburb of NY.


----------



## CKID (Jan 11, 2006)

Here is some from Vancouver  
























































































Sorry the pics are so small :bash:


----------

